# Medicines



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I saw the doctor today and she gaave me Paxil CR 12.5 and told me to start takign it and if it upsets my stomach to stop it for 3 days then try zoloft and if that upsets me to stop 3 days and go on effexor. Plus I have to take xanax. But after reading posts here I'm seriously concerned about it causing d. Since I have been on Colestid I am doing 80% better with my d and don't want it to return. Plus I HAVE to go to class and cannot miss class. Do your side effects come all through the day or certain amount of time after taking the pills? I'm scared to try it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Pippy.... there is no need for you to be concerned about taking Xanax in controlled amounts for a specified period of time while you are getting used to antidepressants... ok? I once had to do that as well.All antidepressants have the potential to cause side effects. If your brain is already very deficient in Serotonin, you're going to react more strongly to the side effects just as I did. Ask you doctor if you can start with half doses and build up to a therapeutic dose.In time, the side effects will lessen or disappear altogether.Honey.... taking an antidepressant for the first time is like putting on glasses for the first timed when you didn't know that your sight was impaired. After a few weeks (up to 3 months) you will feel so much better that you will wonder why you waited so long to try the antidepressants... AND.... by then you will no longer need the Xanax because the antidepressant will have taken over for it. By the way... I take Celexa. I am about as sensitive to medications as you could possibly imagine. Of all the SSRI's, this one has the fewest side effects for me.Three days isn't enough to trial a new medication .... give it at least 2-3 weeks before you give up in spite of th side effects. They will get better.At one time, Zoloft saved my job, my marriage and my life.I hope that you will trust me on this. I am telling you the truth, Pippy. Hang in there. You can do this !!Love, Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Pippy. I took Zoloft for 10 days and it gave me D. Right now I am on day 6 of PaxilCR 12.5 and I have no D. I love the way I am not feeling my gut roaring anymore.







It is too early to tell, but definetly I feel an improvement. The only side effects that I have felt on the Paxil is a little pain on the breast, but nothing uncomfortable. I am so looking forward to be on week 4.One thing, I was concerned was the possibility of having D. Because of that my doc put me on Zyprexa (which is for bipolarism and other things) but has helped with the D. Now I am taking the two, but as soon as we find a correct dosage with the Paxil I won't be needing the Zyprexa. What about Imodium or asking your doc to give you something for the D that makes you feel secure about going on Paxil? I was not sure at first and now I am very very happy I gave this a shot. I know not everybody has good results with this med, but some others do. Ask Antonio and some other members.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh I think I didn't explain. When I said take it on Friday to see how I am by Sunday I meant my stomach. I don't mind being sick on days off. I take Colestid but only about 3 days a week one pill and its working really well. I think I may go back to twice a day on the day I start my paxil and xanax? Or maybe once a day and that might help it to have less problems with D? I read an article that said Paxil may just be a placebo effect so that worries me. The doctor is gone for 10 days out of the country so I have to wing it for the next two weeks and try to find out which of the 3 is ok on the stomach. I didn't hear anyone say side effects with Xanax so I was thinking of starting it tomorrow. I'm just really concerned because finals are coming up there is no way I can miss class.







Too bad it's not easier to find the right anti depressant!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh I forgot to ask this. She said once I'm on the anti depressants I have to start psycho therapy otherwise she thinks it will be too traumatic because of how personal I take things and how sensitive I am. Has anyone had psychotherapy? What was it like?By the way thanks for replying it's nice to know how others in the same boat are handling it.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Pippy, there are others just like you.  I have not taken psychotherapy or anything like that, but I take things personal and worry about lots of things... well, used to; I'm not worrying as much since I did the tapes, ,which is a good thing because every simple little thing was a problem. Hang in there, you'll see it would turn out ok.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi again Pippy,Yes, I have had psychotherapy... it is nothing to fear. Granted it took me 7 or 8 therapists before I found the right one but she is wonderful.. and she isn't even a doctor... she's a social worker and hypnotist.Sometimes even just talk therapy helps. I am a lot like you Pippy... my perception in the past has been way off. It is better now due to both medications and cognitive behavioral therapy.It will help you to feel better about yourself. It will empower you.And be kind as well as patient with yourself. It's takes time for medications and talk therapy to start weaving its magic upon you... but it will happen.Also... if you haven't tried hypnotherapy (specifically the tapes and CD's that are offered here on the CBT/Hypno forum.... they are an excellent way to help yourself learn how to relax more)Above all.... don't be afraid to try new things. Know that you're not alone and that life can get a whole lot better for you.hang in there, Evie


----------

